# Suggest trophies



## Watcher (Mar 5, 2014)

List of trophies

Since XenForo has trophy support. Suggest Cwc related trophies people can be awarded for points.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 5, 2014)

i suggest i get all the trophies


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 5, 2014)

a trophy for autism


----------



## exball (Mar 5, 2014)

Achievement unlocked: Offended 10000 points.


----------



## InaudibleSlink (Mar 5, 2014)

Awards for gaining ranks/getting certain number of likes etc.? Staff have probably already thought of this but I wouldnt award people for post counts or starting so many threads as it could just lead to more shitposting,unless theres some way to define posts and threads as worthwhile(linking to the "likes" perhaps?)

Oh and an award for Hulk Hogan replying to your comment brother!


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Mar 5, 2014)

A trophy for most insightful inquisitive posts perhaps?


----------



## exball (Mar 5, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:


> A trophy for most insightful inquisitive posts perhaps?


Buttcakes.
Looks like that's one trophy down for me.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 5, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:


> A trophy for most insightful inquisitive posts perhaps?





Mourning Dove said:


> a trophy for autism


----------



## Null (Mar 5, 2014)

I've updated the Trophy list. All of the changes I made involve receiving Likes and having a high Post Count to Like ratio.


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Mar 5, 2014)

This new format is kind of growing on me. Thank you Null !


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 5, 2014)

"1000000000+"
Have a certain number of followers, let's say 50, or more, or less idk

"Trophy pack rat"
Gain 5 trophies.

"Trophy hoarder"
Gain 10 trophies


----------



## BiggerJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Can a trophy be worth negative points? There could be such a trophy for being Chris.

There could also be a trophy for having a gimmick account that isn't terrible. It should be worth a little less than the Hulkster's trophy because the Hulkster stands above all.

Edit: Oh! A trophy for being replied to by Hulk Hogan: Hulkamaniac.


----------



## Venusaur (Mar 6, 2014)

There should be a trophy for peeps that get images or content (like Ruckesvillian,Thetan, Cyan, Indigo for example), it'll be a super rare one. 
Something like: 
"*Secret Agent Man"* 
_Obtained valuable intelligence from clandestine sources._

I don't think it will cause problems, we shouldn't have people desperate enough for trophies so that they do crazy things for it: Like breaking into the burny house just for content, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, Nullie-Boo. Three trophies in one day. I knew you loved me!

Oh, how you tried to hide it. But there they are. Tokens of your undying love.

I'll never wash this screen again!


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Mar 6, 2014)

"Bann has happened again" (0 points)
Awarded to people who make alt accounts.

"Artfag"/"Creative Geinus" (25 points)
Awarded to people who frequently post things in art-related threads.

"Pigfucker" (0 points)
Awarded to people who disgust Null to the point of shutting down the chat.


----------



## Surtur (Mar 6, 2014)

There should be a King of the Fire Giants trophy and it should be worth all of the points.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 6, 2014)

How about a trophy for someone who's generous with the likes they give?


----------



## hm yeah (Mar 6, 2014)

there should be a trophy for taking alla dat under the greatest of considerations


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 6, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> How about a trophy for someone who's generous with the likes they give?


The Holdek Trophy


----------



## The Dude (Mar 6, 2014)

"Abide " for liking x number of posts.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 6, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> The Holdek Trophy


We should give a trophy for giving no likes and give it to Male. Call it "the JERK trophy"


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> The Holdek Trophy


I came to the thread specifically to suggest this, so seconded.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 6, 2014)

how about a holdek trophy?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with the Holdek trophy.

We should also recognize Hitler for all the great smilies.


----------



## exball (Mar 6, 2014)

Achievement unlock: Fucking reported.
Report Exball 1000000 points.


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 6, 2014)

In a shameless attempt to boost my own score, I also suggest a "1000+ chat messages" trophy


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 6, 2014)

Melchett said:


> In a shameless attempt to boost my own score, I also suggest a "1000+ chat messages" trophy


"In the hugbox trophy"


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Could be a Wacko" - Awarded for being one gi-gantic mo-ther-fucker.

"Piss-Ant" - Awarded for trying to talk tough and making someone laugh. If Matrix were here, he'd laugh too.

"Dead Tired" - Awarded for opening your mouth again and needing it nailed shut.

"100 Grand" - [username]? Awarded for being ready, [username].

"Love and Careers" - Awarded for being a not bad hoo-ker, you fuckin' whore.

"Macho Bullshit" - Awarded for eating too much red meat!

"Payday" - Awarded for making it quick, just for old time's sake.

"Tranquilizers" - Awarded for using the real THING!

"The Price" - Awarded for liking Cadillacs and kickin' some big ass.

"No Chance" - Awarded because you fight for love.

"Get Fucked" - Awarded because your loyalty is very touching, but it is not the most important thing in your life right now. But what IS important is gravity.

"Gettin' Ooold" - What's it feel like to be a dying man? You're a dead man, [username]!

"Mellow out, Man" - Awarded not for being right, but for being WRONG!


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 6, 2014)

"At least you tried" -10 points for having more than 1 post locked in 24 hours.

"That is MY HOUSE!" +10 points for previously unseen pics of 14BLC (ala skyraider91 and ruckersvillian)

"The Catparty reference desk award" +10 points - "catparty" at least 5 "What if?" threads before Catparty catparties it.

"The Golden shower award" +25 points- have Marvin, ABL AND Thetan all like the same post.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 6, 2014)

Some JERK said:


> "The Golden shower award" +25 points- have Marvin, ABL AND Thetan all like one of your posts.


"Seeing Red"- Have 2 admins (Champ, BB, Freecell, or Smokedaddy) like a single post
"Purple Rain" Have 3 moderators (Katsu, HSMOF, Bemis, Saney, Dun,  Niachu, or Hunter) like a single post.
"It ain't easy being green"- Have both global moderators (Surtur and CompyRex/Huntin Slash/Payday/Not Payday/[whatever name Compy is on that day] like a single post


----------



## exball (Mar 6, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> "Seeing Red"- Have 2 admins (Champ, BB, Freecell, or Smokedaddy) like a single post
> "Purple Rain" Have 3 moderators (Katsu, HSMOF, Bemis, Saney, Dun,  Niachu, or Hunter) like a single post.
> "It ain't easy being green"- Have both global moderators (Surtur and CompyRex/Huntin Slash/Payday/Not Payday/[whatever name Compy is on that day] like a single post


Mayor for life: have every mod, admin, and Christorical figure like your post.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 6, 2014)

"Oh Hai Mark"--5 points.  Make a reference to The Room.

"I did not lie, I misspoke."--10 points.  Get called out by an admin/moderator/administrator for making a false claim.

"A Bawdle of Bud"--5 points.  Get caught drunkposting.

"BANNED FROM LIFE!"--negative 10 points for temporary ban.

"BANN HAS HAPPENED AGAIN."--negative 20 points for another ban.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 6, 2014)

Trophy: if paintingatree likes your post.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 6, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> "A Bawdle of Bud"--5 points.  Get caught drunkposting.



But this was a good drunk post exchange:



> *by Marvin » Wed May 22, 2013 1:00 am*
> Uhh, all the cool kids use linode. Also, I'd whatever the whatever you're asking us to whatever, but I'm too drunk to do it properly and/or usefully right now, so, maybe when I'm sober.
> 
> *by paintingatree » Thu May 23, 2013 7:36 am*
> Why don't you and that damn Cwcki just go ahead and die off the Internet already so I can finally find some peace of my life?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 7, 2014)

"My Two Balls" - Reach 2 posts.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Mar 7, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> "My Two Balls" - Reach 2 posts.


"I Cannot Be Deprived Of My Balls!" - Manage to get one of your posts deleted because of your spergitude.


----------



## exball (Mar 7, 2014)

"Null and void." -50
Have Null lock your thread.


----------



## Rio (Mar 7, 2014)

exball said:


> "Null and void." -50
> Have Null lock your thread.


Won't this encourage shitposting for points?


----------



## exball (Mar 7, 2014)

Rio said:


> Won't this encourage shitposting for points?


Why would you want to lose 50 points?


----------



## Rio (Mar 7, 2014)

exball said:


> Why would you want to lose 50 points?


oh, my bad, I didn't read the -.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Mar 7, 2014)

Well anything that could potentially alter posting habits should be a no-no, but given the Chris related nature of this forum, and Chis' love of accumulating meaningless trophies I feel there's some potential here.

For a start, how about trophies for the known exploits of the more famous members? Court reporter, creator of Asperchu, etc? Unobtainable by others, but good for a laugh.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

Rio said:


> Won't this encourage shitposting for points?



For NEGATIVE 50 points?


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 7, 2014)

THAT'S MY HOUSE- Successfully remove a post


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 8, 2014)

"69, Baby!" - Reach 69 posts.


----------



## Rio (Mar 8, 2014)

The Dude said:


> For NEGATIVE 50 points?





Rio said:


> oh, my bad, I didn't read the -.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 8, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> "69, Baby!" - Reach 69 posts.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 8, 2014)

"Chubby Chaser" Post 25 times in the Pixyteri thread.

"Clopper" post 25 times in the My Little Pony thread.

"You're a wizard, Harry" post 25 times in the Wizardchan thread.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 8, 2014)

The Dude said:


> "Chubby Chaser" Post 25 times in the Pixyteri thread.
> 
> "Clopper" post 25 times in the My Little Pony thread.
> 
> "You're a wizard, Harry" post 25 times in the Wizardchan thread.


Future Marine: Post 25 times in the ParkourDude91 thread
Silver Club: Post 25 times in the DisneyFan01 thread


----------



## The Dude (Mar 8, 2014)

"Cam Whore" post 10 times in the Pics Thread.

"Post Whore" have a post count over 1000.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Mar 8, 2014)

Too many of these will encourage posting for the sake of posting. I mean, I guess it could flesh out spergs quicker but I don't know.

If you create a thread that gets X+ number of replies? Trophy. (Small amount of points to prevent people posting shit and hoping it sticks)

Be responsible for getting new content through non-ween means and then posting it? Fucking trophy.

Have enough replies accepted in the Update section? Trophy.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 8, 2014)

"Malicious Cyberbullying Complete Monster" - Post 25 posts in Moleman9000 thread.
"Hagurumon" - Post 25 posts in Nick Bate thread
"Shitposter" - Post 25 posts in "What if the worst thread?" thread


----------



## champthom (Mar 8, 2014)

I think the trophies are interesting, but I think the thing we'll have to keep in mind is that we don't want to reward grinding, namely quantity when we really want to reward quality or maybe doing interesting things.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 8, 2014)

champthom said:


> I think the trophies are interesting, but I think the thing we'll have to keep in mind is that we don't want to reward grinding, namely quantity when we really want to reward quality or maybe doing interesting things.


That's an excellent point, I do like the trophies that you get for obtaining a certain number of likes and maybe have a few for getting likes from notable members or staff.
Also I still stand by the Holdek trophy. Perhaps have it be Holdek likes 25 of your posts.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 8, 2014)

champthom said:


> I think the trophies are interesting, but I think the thing we'll have to keep in mind is that we don't want to reward grinding, namely quantity when we really want to reward quality or maybe doing interesting things.



well maybe have a system of "x liked posts in y thread" which will at least cut the majority of chaff out.

also for trophy ideas...hmm all i got are these ideas

- "Cishitlord/Social Injustice Warrior" 25 posts/5 liked posts in the SJW thread
- "Soldier of the Evil Empire" 25 posts/5 liked posts in the Gloria Tesche thread
- "PRAISE MY CREATIVITY!!" create 25 threads which reach at least 3 pages in replies


----------



## The Dude (Mar 8, 2014)

"Champthom Doesn't Bullshit" have Champthom like one of your posts.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Mar 8, 2014)

champthom said:


> I think the trophies are interesting, but I think the thing we'll have to keep in mind is that we don't want to reward grinding, namely quantity when we really want to reward quality or maybe doing interesting things.


This is exactly how I feel, we have a pretty good community here with an abnormally high percentage of good posts/topics for an online forum, I think it would be best to maintain the status quo. 
The trophy system has good potential for laughs, especially with the sheer volume of cwkisms and quotes that can be applied as titles.

Seeing as we can make our own custom titles now, maybe give previous owners of unique titles trophies to replace their previous status?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 8, 2014)

Trophy for the most trophy idea sperging


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 8, 2014)

The Dude said:


> "Champthom Doesn't Bullshit" have Champthom like one of your posts.


"A rare sight" Have Freecell like/respond to one of your posts


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 8, 2014)

"Thoughts imputed"- Have one of your trophy suggestions become a trophy


----------



## applecat (Mar 8, 2014)

champthom said:


> I think the trophies are interesting, but I think the thing we'll have to keep in mind is that we don't want to reward grinding, namely quantity when we really want to reward quality or maybe doing interesting things.



I mean, obviously I support the idea for a trophy for a high ratio of likes to posts, but I could be biased.


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2014)

applecat said:


> I mean, obviously I support the idea for a trophy for a high ratio of likes to posts, but I could be biased.


That's actually the first non-specialized trophy setup that I have going on. 

http://www.cwckiforums.com/help/trophies


----------



## applecat (Mar 8, 2014)

Null said:


> That's actually the first non-specialized trophy setup that I have going on.
> 
> http://www.cwckiforums.com/help/trophies



Oh, a 1:1 ratio is good for a start. But I'm interested in seeing how many people can pull off a 2:1 ratio. Or fuck, even a 3:1.


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2014)

applecat said:


> Oh, a 1:1 ratio is good for a start. But I'm interested in seeing how many people can pull off a 2:1 ratio. Or fuck, even a 3:1.


Those people are so few and far between it's not worth the trophy. The only person with a post to likes ratio higher than 2:1 is this faggot.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 8, 2014)

Null said:


> Those people are so few and far between it's not worth the trophy. The only person with a post to likes ratio higher than 2:1 is this faggot.




Totes faggot.


----------



## Hitler (Mar 8, 2014)

Null said:


> Those people are so few and far between it's not worth the trophy. The only person with a post to likes ratio higher than 2:1 is this faggot.


3.2:1 counting this post


----------



## alex_theman (Mar 8, 2014)

Chris Stalker: +5 points (Spot chris and take a photo of him)


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 8, 2014)

"hm yeah" +10 points: be ignored by more than 10 users


----------



## spaps (Mar 8, 2014)

alex_theman said:


> Chris Stalker: +5 points (Spot chris and take a photo of him)


I think that'd deserve a little more than 5 points.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok lets cut the crap, the only new trophy that needs to exist is the "being Judge Holden" trophy, meriting 1000 points and the right of droit de seigneur with all new china-possessing members

can I get a "hell yeah!" from the floor?


----------



## alex_theman (Mar 8, 2014)

spaps said:


> I think that'd deserve a little more than 5 points.


15?


----------



## spaps (Mar 8, 2014)

alex_theman said:


> 15?


I'd say at least 100.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 8, 2014)

"MY SOUL HURTS!"--get caught making a self-flagellating emo post.  
"YOU FRICK."--make 25 posts to the SammyClassicsSonicFan thread.
"A Billion Fans"--make a Sonichu-inspired artwork or photoshop and share it with the forum.


----------



## exball (Mar 8, 2014)

There is now a well received newbie trophy. Errebody in my command go like my first 20 posts, now now nownowNOWNOWNOWNOW!


----------



## rocket (Mar 9, 2014)

i suggest some bad trophies to permanently mar an account, sort of like games that unlock "achievements" when you use a cheat code

- most sockpuppets
- post removed for a-logging
- thread locked for breaking a clearly stated rule
- trophies for 5, 10, 15, 20 posts reported
- being a whiny shitlord in chat
- telling a fake story about an interaction with chris

also support the holdek trophy and the awarding of all trophies to catparty

*edit:* vvv oh _snap _vvv


----------



## Holdek (Mar 9, 2014)

applecat said:


> ...


----------



## The Dude (Mar 9, 2014)

To go along with the "Abide" trophy I'm going to suggest "The Dude Abides" The Dude (that's me) likes 50 of your posts.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 9, 2014)

The Dude said:


> To go along with the "Abide" trophy I'm going to suggest "The Dude Abides" The Dude (that's me) likes 50 of your posts.


Have you liked 50 of one user's posts yet?


----------



## exball (Mar 9, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Have you liked 50 of one user's posts yet?


Probably mine because I'm street.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 9, 2014)

"Shit yourself and do nothing" 0 points: Awarded to user accounts that still have no posts after a month.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 9, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Have you liked 50 of one user's posts yet?



Probably. I like a lot of posts.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Mar 9, 2014)

Um.... "Dang Dirty Troll"

.....that's all I got.
I guess for someone who spergs and gets banned as a result?

.....of course, if they get banned, it's kinda pointless to give them one, isn't it?


----------



## Watcher (Mar 9, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:


> .....of course, if they get banned, it's kinda pointless to give them one, isn't it?


bann users seem to not get their pink name or lumberjack avatar anymore, that should be their trophy.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> bann users seem to not get their pink name or lumberjack avatar anymore, that should be their trophy.


uh, they totally get a pink name.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 9, 2014)

Null said:


> uh, they totally get a pink name.


http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/the-official-pc-gaymen-thread.2081/


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/the-official-pc-gaymen-thread.2081/


Please screenshot what you're seeing to me. Ctrl+F5 first, though.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 9, 2014)

Null said:


> Please screenshot what you're seeing to me. Ctrl+F5 first, though.


http://i.imgur.com/81xsvvo.png


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 9, 2014)

Considering a lot of people are asking for personal trophies or stuff to do with themselves/their board personas.

How Soon Is Now?: Get caught spamming chat
The Boy With The Thorn In His Side: Get caught A-Logging
Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me: Get caught white knighting
Ouija Board, Ouija Board: Come back from the bann
Interesting Drug: Appear on the boards while clearly under the influence of something
English Heart, Irish Blood: Be from the UK or the Republic Of Ireland
This Charming Man: Have 50 posts liked by me.
Barbarism Begins At Home: Turn a thread into a Barb-slagging fest.
Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now: Be a whiny emo bitch.
Ask: Ask a question the whole board is sick to bloody death of.
Handsome Devil: Be CWCissey
Girl Afraid: Ask if the board thinks Megan is attractive or turn a thread into a Megan rating one.
Paint A Vulgar Picture: Contribute some artwork to the forum.
Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before: CatParty trophy for services to the Search Bar
Sweet And Tender Hooligan: The Dude Trophy for battering the living shit out of my psyche and sex drive on the Pixyteri thread.
That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore: Make a stupid joke that has since fallen out of favour with the regulars on the boards.
You Just Haven't Earned It Yet, Baby: Make 20 posts without a like
Unloveable: Make 50 posts without a like
The Youngest Was The Most Loved: Be a babby
Alsatian Cousin: HungerMythos Trophy for doggyness
You Have Killed Me: Get Bann
Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want: Make obvious attempts to get any trophies.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 9, 2014)

I guess you can say things are getting pretty serious: Date someone from the forums
Birthday Comittee: wish people a happy birthday in the birthday thread 25 times (must be 25 different people)
Ummmmmm... and something involving getting a Line of the Day in the Line of the Day Thread

That's all I have


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 9, 2014)

Simple, we say we're Batman - Brag about your epic ween plans.
Sentient Chatbot - Have had at one time the most messages in chat.
All Work and No Posts Makes Cat a Dull Party - Have had at one time the most posts overall.
You're a Wizard Harry! - Be disgruntled with the normalfag conspiracy to keep titties out of your sweaty palms.
The Quaker Award For Outstanding Oatmeal - Tell everyone something that they definitely didn't want to hear about you.
Best of the Best - Have 5 likes on a line of the day.
Your Thoughts Have Been Imputed - Contribute something that gets added to the forums (random text, smilies, backgrounds, shit like that)
Limelight Stolen! - Have had a special title before it was cool (if no other trophies already exist to commemorate it)
10/10 best post - Achieve some absurd number of likes on a single post (15-50, whatever)
What if you're an idiot? - Have the majority of your posts in "What if"
Discuss - Have the majority of your posts in "Discussion"
1 of 1 billion loyal fans - Have the majority of your posts in "Sonichu"
Look at This Fucking Guy - Have the majority of your posts in "Lolcow"
Who's Chris? - Have the majority of your posts in "Off-Topic"
For Discussion of Gay Men - Have the majority of your posts in "Video Games"
The Hills are Alive - Have the majority of your posts in "Music"
Oh hai Mark - Have the majority of your posts in "Multimedia"
Hulkamaniac! - Have the majority of your posts in "Hulkamania" brother!
We need to go deeper - Have the majority of your posts in Deep "Thoughts"
You joined this forum, to talk about this forum? - Have the majority of your posts in "Cwcki Forums"
Walking Among the Banned - Have the majority of your posts in "Spergatory"


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 9, 2014)

Null said:


> Please screenshot what you're seeing to me. Ctrl+F5 first, though.



Same thing with me.  I know a few users were bann but I'm not seeing the pink.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 9, 2014)

"Son, I am Disappoint" Trophy, -1 point: Have  reply to one of your posts with  or "Great post/bump/thread."

-2 points if you're not a babby though.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 10, 2014)

Holdek said:


> "Son, I am Disappoint" Trophy, -1 point: Have  reply to one of your posts with  or "Great post/bump/thread."
> 
> -2 points if you're not a babby though.


Seeing Red: (I already used that name, deal with it) Annoy  10000 points


----------



## Watcher (Mar 10, 2014)

"I AM CWCKIFORUMS"

Post a really long rant on 888chan


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2014)

Loveshy S.layer, exclusive to me, because I'm special.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 10, 2014)

Spergily ever after: Marry someone else from the forums


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 10, 2014)

Little Hulkster, brother!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 11, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> Spergily ever after: Marry someone else from the forums



But how would one prove that to earn the trophy? Show off the marriage certificate to the internet?


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 11, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> But how would one prove that to earn the trophy? Show off the marriage certificate to the internet?


Me and Surtur got married last night, just take my word for it


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Me and Surtur got married last night, just take my word for it


are you sure it wasn't internet married?

I'd probably assume you'd post pics or something, didn't really think of it that far, I just suggested it because it was sort of an obligatory achievement to be suggested. Anyways, more random ideas:

Mods are asleep, post corgis: Post a corgi picture that Hunger Mythos likes
It's a Dungeons and Dragons Ride!: Play a tabletop RPG campaign or oneshot that has a thread in The Gay Bar (such as Bgheff's campaign and the ones Surt does)


----------



## exball (Mar 11, 2014)

Notable member: 10 Points- Get on the notable member list.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 11, 2014)

exball said:


> Notable member: 10 Points- Get on the notable member list.


"Fun while it lasted"- -5 points for being removed from the notable members list


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> "Fun while it lasted"- -5 points for being removed from the notable members list



"Escape from the Dark Mirror Hole"--get put on the notable member list, fall off, and then get re-added.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 12, 2014)

" " -  - + many points such trophy


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 12, 2014)

Sir/Lady Spergalot - 10 points for constant sperging.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:


> Sir/Lady Spergalot - 10 points for constant sperging.




everyone will be in negative numbers just by logging on


----------



## champthom (Mar 12, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> It's a Dungeons and Dragons Ride!: Play a tabletop RPG campaign or oneshot that has a thread in The Gay Bar (such as Bgheff's campaign and the ones Surt does)



Actually, that's a really cool idea. Perhaps we could offer trophies to encourage stuff other than posting, like hanging out with other people on the site. I mean, it's not like we all have to be buddy buddy with each other but I think it's good to foster community as it makes it an enjoyable place to be.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2014)

champthom said:


> Actually, that's a really cool idea. Perhaps we could offer trophies to encourage stuff other than posting, like hanging out with other people on the site. I mean, it's not like we all have to be buddy buddy with each other but I think it's good to foster community as it makes it an enjoyable place to be.


Added. I'll Bgheff know.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 12, 2014)

champthom said:


> Actually, that's a really cool idea. Perhaps we could offer trophies to encourage stuff other than posting, like hanging out with other people on the site. I mean, it's not like we all have to be buddy buddy with each other but I think it's good to foster community as it makes it an enjoyable place to be.



One should be made for meeting members in real life.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> One should be made for meeting members in real life.


 

That gets a real trophy


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 12, 2014)

that's what I was trying to get at too, there are definitely a lot of members who have indeed met up in real life and that I think is really awesome as a community.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2014)

"Online socialization is a bust!" - Meet another forum member
Null, Ziltoid, Fialovy, Dunsparce, darkhorse816, trombonista, Cyan, Indigo, flossman, applecat, Chandler Cats, Henry Bemis, 

"Y'all should know me by now" - See Christian Weston Chandler in person
Marvin, Cyan, Indigo, PCA,


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 12, 2014)

Holdek said:


> "Son, I am Disappoint" Trophy, -1 point: Have  reply to one of your posts with  or "Great post/bump/thread."
> 
> -2 points if you're not a babby though.



or  replies with a "No."


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 12, 2014)

yay! Thanks Null!


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> yay! Thanks Null!


You're actually lined up for the "+5 Strength +5 Stam Leather Belt" one once Bgheff tells me who plays D&D with him.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Null said:


> You're actually lined up for the "+5 Strength +5 Stam Leather Belt" one once Bgheff tells me who plays D&D with him.


I'm part of that game thingy.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2014)

Did I just lose 65 trophy points? OUTRAGE!


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2014)

Saney said:


> Did I just lose 65 trophy points? OUTRAGE!


I'm rebalancing trophy points. It'll change the balance, but you're not going to lose any.

I'm also thinking of ways that people can utilize points. Might be worth coming up with new features people can access only after X points.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 13, 2014)

Since there's a trophy for meeting Chris, are people gonna start planning trips to Virginia just to get a photo-op with OPL? Gotta get those extra points, people!


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 13, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> Since there's a trophy for meeting Chris, are people gonna start planning trips to Virginia just to get a photo-op with OPL? Gotta get those extra points, people!


Id say that if you're in the Charlottesville/Ruckersville area, and you can find him, then maybe you can hire the A-Team you deserve a couple of points.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 13, 2014)

i lost 40 points


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 13, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i lost 40 points



I lost 50.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 13, 2014)

-50 here.

"Curse-ye-ha-me-ha": Lost some trophy points.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 13, 2014)

WHERE DID OUR POINTS GO!?!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> I lost 50.


-65 points. I win....wait...


----------



## exball (Mar 13, 2014)

I've lost 50 points. Null is coldhearted and MEAN!


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 13, 2014)

Near Bann Experience (0 points) - 10 minutes ago: User was banned by CompyRex, A moment ago: User was unbanned by CompyRex


----------



## Holdek (Mar 14, 2014)

CatParty said:


> WHERE DID OUR POINTS GO!?!


 gave me all the points.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 15, 2014)

Negative 1000 points: Get banned, and then subsequently get a thread made in Lolcow about you.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw Hulk Hogan wrestle live.

Trophy please.


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2014)

I've added a new trophy called *Hitler's Paintbrush* that's +5 points for everyone who makes a smiley (limit 1). I've already added Hitler and Luna. Who else has contributed?


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 22, 2014)

Me (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 + all those Predator and Commando ones).


----------



## Male (Apr 22, 2014)

Null said:


> I've added a new trophy called *Hitler's Paintbrush* that's +5 points for everyone who makes a smiley (limit 1). I've already added Hitler and Luna. Who else has contributed?


AHEM


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Apr 24, 2014)

Gamer Of The Battlefield: Witness the fall of Deagle Nation


----------



## Observers (Apr 24, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> Gamer Of The Battlefield: Witness the fall of Deagle Nation



I support this 100%

I will always remember were i was when I realized i was sitting on a computer listening to a full grown man take a piss in a bucket while avoiding his mom....

if six year old me meet current me he would be very disappointed lol


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 24, 2014)

Peppy spotter, 1 point for each peppy sock unmasked.


----------



## CKO87 (Apr 24, 2014)

How about the Jason Kendrick Howell Distinguished Posting Cross to the board member who's consistently made the highest-quality contributions to these forums?


----------



## spaps (Apr 24, 2014)

Null said:


> I've added a new trophy called *Hitler's Paintbrush* that's +5 points for everyone who makes a smiley (limit 1). I've already added Hitler and Luna. Who else has contributed?


Made, or had one implemented?


----------



## Null (Apr 24, 2014)

Had one implemented.


----------



## Observers (Apr 24, 2014)

I suggest a Batman trophy or "trophy you deserve not need" 

Make 30 posts in one day.


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 24, 2014)

Observers said:


> I suggest a Batman trophy or "trophy you deserve not need"
> 
> Make 30 posts in one day.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one. Yes, batman made 62 posts daly on average, but his posts were also extremely long which lead to many posters pondering how much time he spent typing out his message in replies to posts that he may not have time to actually read. The man was writing at a pace I'm sure many of us wished George R R Martin could do. His posts were not only numerous and lengthy, but could be summed up it one sentence, such as "I don't think Chris deserves our charity" or how this post could simply read "His posts were long as hell too" 

"TLDR trophy" write a paragraph that could be summed up in 7 words or less


----------



## Holdek (Apr 25, 2014)

Null said:


> I've added a new trophy called *Hitler's Paintbrush* that's +5 points for everyone who makes a smiley (limit 1). I've already added Hitler and Luna. Who else has contributed?


Holdek.









spaps said:


> Made, or had one implemented?





Null said:


> Had one implemented.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 26, 2014)

The silentprincess trophy: like at least one post from each forum member.

(You know we love you, babe. )


----------



## spaps (Apr 26, 2014)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> The silentprincess trophy: like at least one post each from every forum member.
> 
> (You know we love you, babe. )


I don't think that'd work, considering all the lurkers we have that'll never make a post.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 26, 2014)

spaps said:


> I don't think that'd work, considering all the lurkers we have that'll never make a post.



Oh, balls. Good point.


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 26, 2014)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Oh, balls. Good point.



It could be you get this after you achieve 20 posts, or something like that, although not sure how that would work?


----------



## DC 740 (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe be a bit more broad and title it "Poster From The Ground Up" or something (I just wanna see [x] from the ground up on anything really)


----------



## John Titor (Apr 27, 2014)

Excellence in Hand Artery: Drew something in the art thread.

Hand Drawn Original: Drew Chris fan art.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 27, 2014)

A trophy for creating a thread that goes over ten pages or something.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 28, 2014)

CatParty said:


> A trophy for creating a thread that goes over ten pages or something.


"10 Page Milestone"?


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 28, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> "10 Page Milestone"?



'Grand Number Of Posts'


----------



## DC 740 (Apr 28, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> 'Grand Number Of Posts'


Halfway mark; "Do You Even Lift Lemonade?"


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 28, 2014)

CatParty said:


> A trophy for creating a thread that goes over ten pages or something.



I like that one because it rewards positive contribution to the community.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 29, 2014)

TOTES ADORBS "Getting creeped on by "


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 29, 2014)

or mabe YOU CAN STAY AT MY HOUSE "Getting creeped on by "


----------



## DC 740 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry I'll stop bugging the thread but if no one has suggested the title "A Whole Block A Cheese!" for something... dunno what though.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 29, 2014)

Green Puddin said:


> Sorry I'll stop bugging the thread but if no one has suggested the title "A Whole Block A Cheese!" for something... dunno what though.




eating a whole block of cheese on camera


----------



## Some JERK (May 14, 2014)

I have a quick question about trophies. I notice that some users with 1000+ posts and a 1:1 ratio of likes have the 25, 50 and 75 point trophies, while some just have the 25 and 75 point ones. Why is that? 

(and i'm well aware that the answer could be because i touch myself at night. In which case let me say that i'm sorry, but it's not going to stop.)


----------



## Null (May 14, 2014)

If you maintain a 1:1 ratio between likes and posts you receive additional trophies. It's to encourage quality over quantity.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 14, 2014)

Some JERK said:


> I have a quick question about trophies. I notice that some users with 1000+ posts and a 1:1 ratio of likes have the 25, 50 and 75 point trophies, while some just have the 25 and 75 point ones. Why is that?
> 
> (and i'm well aware that the answer could be because i touch myself at night. In which case let me say that i'm sorry, but it's not going to stop.)





Null said:


> If you maintain a 1:1 ratio between likes and posts you receive additional trophies. It's to encourage quality over quantity.



... and because you fondle yourself in the bathing suit area after sunset.


----------



## Observers (May 15, 2014)

How about if you maintain a high enough ratio you get 



The privilege point trophy, ya know for being a good young man (or woman).


----------



## QueenMegan (May 17, 2014)

can we rename trophies spergpoints

or medallions of fail or something


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Mondo Zappa (May 20, 2014)

PRAISE JAYSUS: have 12 followers


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (May 21, 2014)

Inspired by the privilege point system, all of these would be worth 0 on their own.
Cheez itsand CAndy priveleges: Reach 20 trophy points
Airsoft privileges: Reach 50 trophy points
Multiplaying game priveleges: Reach 80 trophy points


----------



## SIMAN ADABESEE (May 21, 2014)

i say  i get a trophy right now


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 21, 2014)

SIMAN ADABESEE said:


> i say  i get a trophy right now



You'll be in the hole if you keep up your shit. 

Then? You're out of the kitchen and into the dress factory.


----------



## SIMAN ADABESEE (May 21, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> You'll be in the hole if you keep up your shit.
> 
> Then? You're out of the kitchen and into the dress factory.



iam in a mood alright

i am a in a mood to kill


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 21, 2014)

SIMAN ADABESEE said:


> iam in a mood alright
> 
> i am a in a mood to kill



You can think about it in the hole.


----------



## milkshark (May 22, 2014)

Ever consider trophies for successful thread creation? If somebody creates a thread over 5 pages, 10 pages etc. Also, there could be trophies for not getting your thread locked. 25 topics with 0 locked, 50 with 0 locked, ya get the idea.


----------



## Null (May 22, 2014)

There's a bunch of stuff for what I'd like to do but it would involve coding new stuff. Followers was also a good idea for a trophy.


----------



## Foulmouth (May 23, 2014)

Your own Personal Army -Have 30 or more followers


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 4, 2014)

I met people.

Trophy needed over here.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 4, 2014)

Could we have one for being featured in the Chat Line of the Day thread? Or would that be too complicated?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 8, 2014)

@Hellblazer and I met up for booze and amazing films.
We need that nifty trophy.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 8, 2014)

I think there should be a trophy if you've been banned by Compy.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 8, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> I think there should be a trophy if you've been banned by Compy.



The "I've been in chat more than once" trophy.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 8, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I met people.
> 
> Trophy needed over here.



Yeah, man...I agree.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 9, 2014)

There should be a trophy for being the Prettiest Ween.


----------



## Null (Jun 9, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> There should be a trophy for being the Prettiest Ween.


http://cwckiforums.com/help/trophies


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> @Hellblazer and I met up for booze and amazing films.
> We need that nifty trophy.



Hi Mythos, how's your trophy? Mine's...oh. *looks at the empty space in his trophy case and stress sighs*


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Hi Mythos, how's your trophy? Mine's...oh. *looks at the empty space in his trophy case and stress sighs*


----------



## Holdek (Jun 27, 2014)

If your word-count-to-number-of-posts ratio is really high, your trophy should be Small Sack, LOTS OF CUM


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Jun 30, 2014)

Trophies please...

I have a 1:1 post like ratio now!


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 9, 2014)

they removed my drunken trophy. fml.


----------



## Male (Jul 9, 2014)

Melchett said:


> they removed my drunken trophy. fml.


you're not special


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 9, 2014)

Melchett said:


> they removed my drunken trophy. fml.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 9, 2014)

Trophy Trophy
you get this trophy by making a trophy for the trophy shelf


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jul 10, 2014)

Holdek said:


> If your word-count-to-number-of-posts ratio is really high, your trophy should be Small Sack, LOTS OF CUM


tl;dr


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 10, 2014)

Trophy filled with Horse-Shit.
You get the trophy by being the ultimate ween.


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 10, 2014)

The Niggo of the Year (or Month or Day) Trophy.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 26, 2014)

How about a trophy for being a minority with proof?
Anyone? 
Anyone?
*silently skedaddles away*


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 29, 2014)

Since we have a Voices of Spergatory trophy-- 
"FanJammin'"
For being a part of the Sonichu Fan Jams.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 29, 2014)

"Eat Shit And Die"

Description: Be the worst fucking person ever Jesus Christ kill yourself motherfucker.


----------



## exball (Jul 29, 2014)

Garmfield said:


> "Eat Shit And Die"
> 
> Description: Be the worst fucking person ever Jesus Christ kill yourself motherfucker.


Stop trying to give yourself trophies.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 29, 2014)

exball said:


> Stop trying to give yourself trophies.


somone is jelos of my meem potenshul cuz i am the xXx_meemmaster420blazeit_xXx


----------



## CatParty (Jul 29, 2014)

Garmfield said:


> somone is jelos of my meem potenshul cuz i am the xXx_meemmaster420blazeit_xXx




stop


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 29, 2014)

CatParty said:


> stop


never i am a funnymem master and i will use my 9gag bowers to deefetat u


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 29, 2014)

"The Outhouse"

For being a professional shitposter.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 29, 2014)

ASoulMan said:


> "The Outhouse"
> 
> For being a professional shitposter.



I'm not encouraging people.


----------



## Glaive (Jul 29, 2014)

exball said:


> Stop trying to give yourself trophies.



"Autofelatio"

Awarded to those who try to give themselves a trophy in the Trophy Suggestion thread


----------



## BiggerJ (Aug 15, 2014)

How about zero-point trophies for getting banned for specific reasons?

*Small Potatoes* - User was banned for A-logging
*Late to the Party* - User was banned for whiteknighting
*The Madame Goosefeather Memorial Award* - Account was banned for being a shitty gimmick


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 15, 2014)

A trophy for whoever decides to remove all the trophies and remove everyone's likes. Permanently.


----------



## BiggerJ (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that we've got a new rating system, we can have zero-point trophies for people who get A-Log ratings.


----------



## kagayaki (Aug 21, 2014)

"TRUE And HONEST Attention-Seeker"

Have three consecutive new threads sent to the Spergatory. Comes with a ban.


----------



## BiggerJ (Oct 3, 2014)

*The More You Know* - Recieve 5 Informative ratings
*Gee Whiz Mr. Peabody* - Recieve 50 Informative ratings
*Mindwaster* - Recieve 100 Informative ratings


----------



## BiggerJ (Oct 11, 2014)

*Real In Another Universe* - Be a non-shitty gimmick account
*The System Works* - Get banned by a mod who noticed you'd gotten a large number of red votes (Off-Topic, Late, Dumb, A-Log) and checked your posting history


----------



## Watcher (Oct 11, 2014)

BiggerJ said:


> Be a non-shitty gimmick account


----------



## Null (Oct 11, 2014)

Trophies are for accomplishments. Shitting your pants is not an accomplishment.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 11, 2014)

BiggerJ said:


> *The More You Know* - Recieve 5 Informative ratings
> *Gee Whiz Mr. Peabody* - Recieve 50 Informative ratings
> *Mindwaster* - Recieve 100 Informative ratings


*#Winning* - Recieve 10 Winners for a single post.


----------



## BiggerJ (Oct 11, 2014)

Null said:


> Trophies are for accomplishments. Shitting your pants is not an accomplishment.


Huh, I just noticed that we no longer have that zero-point trophy for getting banned which seemed to set a precedent. My bad.


Pikonic said:


> *#Winning* - Recieve 10 Winners for a single post.


*It Grew Three Sizes That Day* - Recieve 10 Feels ratings on a single post.


----------



## Null (Oct 11, 2014)

I do not have the ability to give trophies based on specific ratings.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Oct 12, 2014)

Null said:


> Trophies are for accomplishments. Shitting your pants is not an accomplishment.


What if you rip a hole in your drawers while doing it?


----------



## BiggerJ (Oct 12, 2014)

When did you guys get rid of the 'Bann has happened again' trophy, by the way?


----------



## Konstantinos (Oct 21, 2014)

*Field Research - *Post a thread about a lolcow that has had yet to be discussed on the forums.

*A Lolcow appears! - *Have a "verified" user quote your post.

*PROMOTIONS - *Gain a title of some description.

*NullWalksIn.mp3 - *Post in a thread that subsequently gets locked by the upper management.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Feb 10, 2015)

What are the trophy points used for?  Do we get to trade them in for stuff to jazz up our accounts with?

Sorry for reviving an old thread.  I tried the search and help features to get an answer, but to no avail.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Feb 10, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> What are the trophy points used for?  Do we get to trade them in for stuff to jazz up our accounts with?
> 
> Sorry for reviving an old thread.  I tried the search and help features to get an answer, but to no avail.


They serve no purpose other than giving you fuzzy wuzzies for being a good Kiwi.


----------



## John Furrman (Feb 10, 2015)

Null said:


> I do not have the ability to give trophies based on specific ratings.


Not even an aggregate score of all positive ratings? The only ones I have seen are Like to post ratios.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 10, 2015)

can i have more trophies? i have a lot of positive ratings. i need more things please


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 8, 2015)

*Random-Access Humor *- a quote you've suggested is added to randomtxt.txt


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2015)

Make a trophy called "Being Dynastia" and it gets awarded to people who are Dynastia and it gives enough points to put them one point ahead of catparty.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Oct 9, 2015)

Make a post with at least one like in all of the meaningful subforums?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Oct 9, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Make a trophy called "Being Dynastia" and it gets awarded to people who are Dynastia and it gives enough points to put them one point ahead of catparty.


and then give it to @cat


----------



## CatParty (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> and then give it to @cat




i need more trophies


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Oct 9, 2015)

cat said:


> i need more trophies





 
"dreamstime.com"


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2015)

There should be a 'Banged Rio IRL' trophy but it should only be 5 points or so cause half the site will get it.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 9, 2015)

Is there any way to track how long someone is logged in?  We need a 'Hours Wasted' trophy.


----------



## Clown Doll (Oct 9, 2015)

Instead of trophies, we need Maluses that take _away_ forum privileges if you're been the target of several punitive actions by mods due to rule violations &/ showcasing crippling autism. If you're a donator you'll keep access to Supporters and premium smilies but you could lose access to any other Off-Topic forum / non-Lolcow forum privileges for a set duration.


cat said:


>


No need to get upset, everyone knows that you're not one of those people who'd get hit by this .


----------



## CatParty (Oct 9, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Instead of trophies, we need Maluses that take _away_ forum privileges if you're been the target of several punitive actions by mods due to rule violations &/ showcasing crippling autism. If you're a donator you'll keep access to Supporters and premium smilies but you could lose access to any other Off-Topic forum / non-Lolcow forum privileges.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> No need to get upset, everyone knows that you're not one of those people who'd get hit by this .



He's already lost permanent access to some of the off-topic forums lol


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 9, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Instead of trophies, we need Maluses that take _away_ forum privileges if you're been the target of several punitive actions by mods due to rule violations &/ showcasing crippling autism. If you're a donator you'll keep access to Supporters and premium smilies but you could lose access to any other Off-Topic forum / non-Lolcow forum privileges for a set duration.


Like forums cancer?


----------



## Clown Doll (Oct 9, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> Like forums cancer?


I wasn't 100% serious, but honestly I do believe that the forum shouldn't strive to be an open hive of spergery that keeps eating itself alive because we were too afraid to stamp it out when new users came on the forum. I think less visible than forums cancer, and maybe not even a new system at all, but the forum should deffo whip out the stick more often as a means of encouraging users on this site to be act less autistic than the people we're supposed to discuss.

Things like the different off-topic forums (Sans Supporters and IC that people _paid _for basically) should be _privileges _to people, not the reason they hang out here. It's not a thing that's incredibly alarming _yet_, but the site expands at a fast rate, and the mods simply can't keep up with changing the diapers of every poster who gets autistically angry at people having different socio-political opinions on a website dedicated to discussing people a lot of whom we laugh at for doing exactly that.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 9, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> (Sans Supporters and IC that people _paid _for basically)



Supporters is a thank-you for donating. It's not a thing you've paid for and are entitled to. It's a little gift that you get for donating, and if you're a raging spastic faggot it should be stripped away from you like any other privilege.

I say this because I've seen @Null acting reluctant to bann supporters, and he shouldn't be. It's a minor perk for donating, not a forum pay2win.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 8, 2016)

Make a new trophy called "Literal Thundercock" and it's worth 50 points and the description says "Make @Rio cum more than eight times in a single night" and then award it to me.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 8, 2016)

Wildchild- Be Wildchild.

It's worth 1000 points.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 19, 2016)

A trophy for people who never give out negative tags...I am a candidate for this, of course.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 19, 2016)

Seriouspost : something like Inspirational, but for 2000 posts might be apt.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 20, 2016)

Le Bateleur said:


> *Random-Access Humor *- a quote you've suggested is added to randomtxt.txt


Can we get a trophy for _saying_ something that goes in random.txt? I want more credit for saying "i don't normally think of horses as being sexual-looking, but that's just me"


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 2, 2016)

1. make trophies more populer here and cooler and stuff
2. @cat is missing one of his trophies


----------



## CatParty (Feb 2, 2016)

Huntin' Slash said:


> 1. make trophies more populer here and cooler and stuff
> 2. @cat is missing one of his trophies




i would give you a trophy for this post


----------



## Tismo (Feb 2, 2016)

Duck Dynasty - Post a pic of your dick and have it be longer than Dynastia's (Using his dickpic as reference)


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 4, 2016)

Pain is temporary, Glory is Forever - Get a Tattoo with Kiwi Farms/CWCki Forum/Sonichu logo on it.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 6, 2016)

What about a Sick Nick trophy in celebration of him being found guilty?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 29, 2019)

Necrophilia

Consistantly bump dead threads  :^)


On a nore serious note another one could be

"Never 4get"
Survive the 9/11 doxxing

I doubt any of these suggestions will happen


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 8, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Necrophilia
> 
> Consistantly bump dead threads  :^)
> 
> ...


I think the 9/11 trophy definitely should get made. That was one hell of a ride

Edit:
Or one commemorating the grand jury close call, "This nigga glows"


----------



## sperginity (Nov 9, 2019)

Clairvoyant - people who were alone in a prediction about a cow and ended up being correct


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 9, 2019)

We need a trophy for anyone whose posts end up in a court filing. This has nothing to do with lemone citing one of mine in the Vic case....


----------

